# Gooden's Problem?



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

How come a #4 draft pick has been traded to 3 teams in 2 years? what is the deal with gooden? I keep hearing he is "SOFT" or spends too much time partying after games.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He only seems to care about one side of the court (offense).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Silas has a talent at improving peoples' defense. He's made Z look dominant at times on defense for stretches (when Z used to look bad) and Silas had Diop looking alright at times too. As bad as Gooden is on defense, he can't be any worse than Boozer and Gooden as the tools to be alright if he applies himself.


----------



## Nene31jwill2 (Dec 19, 2003)

I saw some games when he played in Memphis, and several in Orlando. For me he has 2 big problems. He(in Memphis in Orlando)
was a ballhog!! Man , every time he "catch and shot" the ball...and he don´t play defense. But he had potential, and maybe w/ Silas he will improve. Another thing that will help him is Varejão. Yes, cuz Varejão loves defense, every time that AV is in the court he gives 120%. So Gooden will have to play D for Silas don´t bench him...


----------



## sirpaul (Jun 14, 2004)

I haven't seen Gooden play to much but the knock on him has been his lack of fire and his partying. A comment was made today that he also has a big entourage, but that came from Roger Brown so i'll believe it when I see it. As far as the partying, him and Sabathia are good friends, so i'm not sure how much I believe that either, unless his idea of a party is a Big Mac at McDonalds.

Gooden was only traded this time because of Howard not because of anything that Gooden did. So 3 teams in 3 years is a bit misleading.


----------



## Korrupt (Jul 25, 2004)

I hear that when he was traded from Memphis to Orlando, that West had wanted to trade Stromile Swift for Mike Miller instead, and really liked Gooden, but he liked Miller enough to trade Gooden and keep the lesser Swift (in his eyes).

I also hear about his problems, but I hope that with a starter's job as his own (for now...depends on how Varejao turns out in a couple years...), plus Silas to coach him, that he can turn into a good all around PF...both DEFENSE and offense...


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kezersoze</b>!
> How come a #4 draft pick has been traded to 3 teams in 2 years? what is the deal with gooden? I keep hearing he is "SOFT" or spends too much time partying after games.


Don't worry, remember finals MVP.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Gooden's problems?

1. Complete headcase. Got banned from an Orlando nightclub for swinging an ash tray at someone's head.

2. No defense

3. Soft for a PF and not fast enough to play SF.

4. Biggest black hole in the entire league. If someone passes it to him, he's taking the shot. Does not play a team game whatsoever. "Pass" was deleted from his mental vocabulary.

5. If you bench him, he's gonna whine about it.

6. He's just plain goofy. When you see him let that headband slip over his eyes, you'll know there's a few screws loose.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> Gooden's problems?
> 
> 1. Complete headcase. Got banned from an Orlando nightclub for swinging an ash tray at someone's head.
> ...



yea, ill never forget when he was playing the cavs (i think it was them) and he was SUPPOSED to set a pick, and while going to set a pick his headband was knocked off.... 

dude bailed on the pick, and went to go get the headband... lol

i remember the look on tracy mcgrady's face (the pick was for him) as the double team approached he looked at gooden like :upset:


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tragedy</b>!
> 
> yea, ill never forget when he was playing the cavs (i think it was them) and he was SUPPOSED to set a pick, and while going to set a pick his headband was knocked off....
> 
> ...


I want to laugh at that story, but it's definitely not encouraging. :laugh:


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Yeah, I remember that perfectly. If I were Tracy I think I would have smacked him right there. That just stunned me. You're supposed to be playing, right in the middle of a game, and your headband falls off.... so you go get it? And if that's not bad enough, the man will keep playing with it covering his freakin' eyes. If you want to straighten him up, you're gonna have to take his headband away from him.

The Cavs are now the proud owners of this... thing...


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> Yeah, I remember that perfectly. If I were Tracy I think I would have smacked him right there. That just stunned me. You're supposed to be playing, right in the middle of a game, and your headband falls off.... so you go get it? And if that's not bad enough, the man will keep playing with it covering his freakin' eyes. If you want to straighten him up, you're gonna have to take his headband away from him.
> 
> The Cavs are now the proud owners of this... thing...


lol yea... i thought he was gonna smack him.

i agree with you 100% on the headband thing.

i think ever since he went bald he went crazy lol


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Funny *** picture. :laugh:


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

The problem with Gooden is he doesn't know how to pass, literally.

It is somehow in his mindset that when someone give him the ball he HAS to shoot. 

Okay, on a serious note, I honestly think it's just that he hasn't developed into a good player yet...and teams don't want to wait on him, tis the reason he is being traded so much.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

enh. sit his *** at the end of the bench and start Verejao. He's going to be the better player anyways.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

man, cavs should trade this guy again...unless they want serius headaches


----------

